# Sad Bunny



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

My neighbour wants a dog but his wife doesn't so he borrows Deeken to take hiking with his buddies and their dogs. To thank him for his daily walks, we decided to make him an Easter card. These are the results.














































So which one makes the card?

He doesn't like them (obviously) but he'll do anything for some dehydrated lamb lung. What he really wants to do is play with them because they look like the best toy every


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i like picture numer 3 best too cute!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Pic 3 is super cute  Now to figure out what to say!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How cute! I love how sad dogs look when you put props on them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the first one. 

And i think your neighbor is a smart fellow! No worrying about vet costs, food, etc - just the fun stuff. And you get someone to exercise Deeken. how cool is that?

Hey, maybe that's a business for someone. Rent-A-Dog.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Three is cute!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like ONE and THREE. And how nice to make him a card.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)




----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

number three without a doubt.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I kind of like 3 too. He looks like your killing him poor fellow so cruel what we humans do to them.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, sounds like #3 is the overwhelming favourite



trikerdon said:


>


This is awesome! Made me laugh out loud :biggrin:



> I kind of like 3 too. He looks like your killing him poor fellow so cruel what we humans do to them.


I know, he hates them on his head but gets excited when he sees them because it means tons of treats. He wants to eat them.


----------

